

Researchers discover first new species of dolphin since 1918 - miaowmix
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/23/very-unexpected-researchers-discover-first-new-species-of-dolphin-since-1918/

======
pwang
Japan called. They would like to do some, er, "scientific research" on these.

